# Sintetizador de frecuencia con 4059 y 4046



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 24, 2009)

Estaba organizando mis 'Favoritos' y me encontré con el siguiente circuito:

http://electronics-diy.com/electronic_schematic.php?id=45

Hace rato que lo vi, lo agendé y lo olvidé. Pero ahora que lo veo está bastante simple y su componente más caro es el 4059 que vale algo así como 20 pesos argentinos (a esta fecha). Los demás integrados estan por debajo de los 2 pesos.

Solo tengo dos dudas... la primera es el cristal... no se ve su valor. La segunda es... trabaja por debajo de los 90 mhz? como se configuraría?


----------



## corsa (Ene 28, 2009)

El cristal es de 6,4 mhz. El 4059 puedes configurarlo para frecuencias más bajas de 90 mhz. Solo tienes que separar la pata 15 de la 18 y añadir un interruptor más a esa pata 15. 

De esta forma, cerrando solo el interruptor de la pata 15 tendrás frecuencias a partir de 80 mhz, cerrando los interruptores de las patas 18 y 15 al mismo tiempo tendrás frecuencias a partir de 90 mhz, y cerrando solo el interruptor de la pata 10 tendrás frecuencias a partir de 100 mhz. 

Espero haberme explicado bien.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 29, 2009)

gracias corsa, de a ratos voy dibujando la pcb así que supongo que en poco más voy a comenzar a armarlo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 11, 2009)

La verdad que algunas cositas del circuito posteado incialmente no me quedaban muy claras que digamos, así que comenzé a buscar pll que usen el 4059, el 4046 y el 4060... en la red encontré varios circuitos, y aca les pongo uno de los más simples...
Me tomé la libertad de hacer un pcb tan grande se necesite y no me habrá quedado muy bonito pero por tratarse de un diseño de una sola faz creo que está bien...
El detalle más interesante es el prescaler... no debería ser caro ni dificil de conseguir puesto que se usa en televisores.

Me tienen que enviar de Buenos Aires el 4059 y SAB6456 así que cuando llegue lo llevo al Real World!


----------



## winston (Sep 10, 2010)

hola compañeros... necesito realizar un sintetizador de frecuencia minimo de 70 mhz con pasos de 1 hz... estube viendo los planos pero la verdad no comprendo muy bn le agradeceria que me ayudaran en lo posible...Si tienen otra idea de como realizarlo tambien se los agradeceria


----------

